# Organize Imports einzelne Klasse ausschliessen



## buddelflink (10. Nov 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ist es möglich, bei Ctrl Shift O einzelne Klassen auszuschliessen? In Preferences kann man wohl die Reihenfolge einstellen bzw. ganze Packages abwählen.

vG
Buddelfink  :### 

Eclipse 3.2 auf XP


----------



## Wildcard (10. Nov 2008)

Was meinst du mit ausschließen? Was soll denn (nicht) passieren?


----------



## buddelflink (10. Nov 2008)

bei ctrl shift o soll ein spezieller import nicht gemacht werden. also zb holt er 20 klassen rein, aber import org.blablub.bla.blub passiert nicht, weil man org.blablub.bla.blub explizit angegeben hat.


----------



## Wildcard (10. Nov 2008)

buddelflink hat gesagt.:
			
		

> bei ctrl shift o soll ein spezieller import nicht gemacht werden. also zb holt er 20 klassen rein, aber import org.blablub.bla.blub passiert nicht, weil man org.blablub.bla.blub explizit angegeben hat.


Dann ist der Quellcode doch ungültig?
Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass das möglich sein soll, denn mir erschließt sich der Sinn dahinter nicht. Nimm was auch immer org.blablub.bla.blub ist eben aus deinem Build Path raus.


----------



## buddelflink (10. Nov 2008)

der sinn ergibt sich aus dem praktischen bezug: ein weit verteiltes team, welches vermutlich in nicht astrein synchronen workspaces an einem grösseren projekt schafft. warum auch immer; bei einigen haut es immer eine klasse mit hinein, die nicht benötigt wird. der grund dafür ist unklar. deshalb wäre es ein hübscher workaorund gewesen, nur die eine klasse auszuschliessen und alle können weiter imports organisieren ohne von hand zu löschen.
gruss


----------



## Wildcard (10. Nov 2008)

Du meinst bei organize imports kommt bei einigen eine Klasse hinzu die gar nicht verwendet wird? Kommt mir spanisch vor, irgendwo muss das Problem ja herkommen. Wird es als unused import markiert?


----------



## buddelflink (11. Nov 2008)

2* ja


----------



## Wildcard (11. Nov 2008)

Vielleicht mal einen neuen Workspace versuchen. Irgendwas muss da kaputt sein.


----------

